# New friends



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pictures of some new friends from ebay.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dude, you're killin' me!:laugh:

I've been trying to buy another passenger car, but I keep getting outbid

Nice catch, though:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

imatt -- I think we found our eBay sniper -- LOL !!

Seriously though flyer, you planning to restore these? I'm curious if you will re-chrome them and how that is done?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> imatt -- I think we found our eBay sniper -- LOL !!
> 
> Seriously though flyer, you planning to restore these? I'm curious if you will re-chrome them and how that is done?


I'm going to leave the ob. car alone.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you, or anyone here, have any idea how to re-chrome plastic items like this coach? I've been trying to get a set of these. But every time I find tem, they are in particularly awful shape. And the nice ones cost a mint. If I knew how to re-chrome these, I'd settle for a less-than-prime set and fix them up.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

You could try Alclad Chrome paint. I use it on my car models to replicate chrome on bumpers, etc.

Done properly, it looks just like chrome.

It needs a high gloss black undercoat to work. I use Tamiya Gloss Black rattle cans, and then airbrush the chrome paint lightly until I get the desired effect I'm looking for..

I'm sure it would look good on the plastic chromed passenger cars.

I don't think it would work on the cast aluminum shells, though

HTH, Cheers, Ian


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I might try it on some scrap piece first to see how it works and to gain some experience doing it before actually taking on any coaches. But I never would use this method on the cast aluminum coaches. Once those babies are shined up with Blue Magic auto polish, they look great!!


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Here are some links, an Alacan tutorial, and comparision between three products including Alcan. Alcan is lacquer based so it's important to make sure it doesn't attack the plastic. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKxXZXTcY4

http://new.acme-ipms.com/content.php?129-Chrome-Paint-Test-Killer-Chrome-vs.-Alclad-II-vs.-Spaz-Stix


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

I snagged a set of the chromed aluminum passenger cars last year...they are my favorite for under the Christmas tree--they reflect all the lights so nicely!


----------

